# Oberon handbag- color of back?



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

I ordered the Avenue of Trees in Saddle.  Can those of you who have this bag tell me what color the back is?  From the pictures I saw here on the Kindle Boards, the Red Roses bag had a plain red back.  However, while browsing through EBay I came across some Oberon bags, and all of the totes had black leather backs.  I never even considered that the back of the bag would not be the same color as the front, and would really not be happy about it.  Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I am curious to see the answer to this also, a black ,back of the bag would not be pretty. It should match the front of the bag, I agree.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We have at least a couple of members with handbags, as I recall.  Perhaps one of them will find this post and answer.  I think there are even pictures somewhere.

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know about the Avenue of Trees, but I have the River Garden handbag in red, and the back is a solid red that matches the front.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> I don't know about the Avenue of Trees, but I have the River Garden handbag in red, and the back is a solid red that matches the front.


That does make me feel better. I did some browsing around the Internet, and came up with this EBay store:

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Monkey-House-Hobby-and-Home__oberon_W0QQ_dmdZ2QQ_sasiZ1QQ_sidZ1241044QQ_sopZ1QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14?_pgn=2

The company also seems to sell through a couple of online stores, which I found through Google. If you look closely, the handles of the tote bags do not have the 2 color stripes, and all of them have black backs. They're priced at $235.99, while the handbags on the Oberon site are $236.

My guess is that this company is selling a copy, although I can't imagine why. They say there's a 2 week wait, so even if one wanted to get Oberon merchandise faster, this wouldn't help. However, if you just Google Oberon leather bag, some of these sites do come up. Maybe this company is counting on people not being directed from other sites? As in "Oh, I love your bag, who makes that?" "A company called Oberon." Then this person goes home and Googles Oberon.

One more interesting point- this company doesn't seem to make a Kindle cover.

Berni


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Just write to the guys at Obeon, they will get back to you quickly and let you know. They are very nice and if it is black, they might be willing to make one with a matching back for you.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Just write to the guys at Obeon, they will get back to you quickly and let you know. They are very nice and if it is black, they might be willing to make one with a matching back for you.


Oh, thanks!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I wonder if maybe the ones being sold at the above ebay store are a leather substitute?  That would mean their materials are not nearly as expensive and they are making a larger profit, all whilst selling their items under the guise of being Oberon products.  Shame on them!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

bernilynn said:


> That does make me feel better. I did some browsing around the Internet, and came up with this EBay store:
> 
> http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Monkey-House-Hobby-and-Home__oberon_W0QQ_dmdZ2QQ_sasiZ1QQ_sidZ1241044QQ_sopZ1QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14?_pgn=2
> 
> ...


Wow the ebay ones do have a solid black back, there not nearly as nice as an Oberon then, with a colored back. And basically the same price.
Ebay has been known to have knock off purses for years, although recently they( Ebay) have cracked down on the practice.
I wonder if Oberon knows about them....


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

I've got the saddle Avenue of Trees.  The back is the same color as the front.  It's a bumpy leather.  The interior is black.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

CherylH said:


> I've got the saddle Avenue of Trees. The back is the same color as the front. It's a bumpy leather. The interior is black.


Did you purchase from Ebay or directly from Oberon?


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

CherylH said:


> I've got the saddle Avenue of Trees. The back is the same color as the front. It's a bumpy leather. The interior is black.


Ah, Cheryl, thanks SO much!! I was really worried! Now I'm back to being excited- mine should be here Tuesday!

I did write to Oberon and tell them about this other company. I'll let you all know what they say.


----------



## CherylH (Dec 20, 2008)

BambiB said:


> Did you purchase from Ebay or directly from Oberon?


I got it directly from Oberon. I had a mini shopping spree when I ordered my Kindle cover--it made it a lot easier to narrow down my choice(s) when I picked a different pattern for each item. ;-)


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I will be interested to know, what Oberon says about the handbags on ebay!
Are they imitations of Oberon?!?


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> I will be interested to know, what Oberon says about the handbags on ebay!
> Are they imitations of Oberon?!?


It kinda appears so. Hmm...I'll be interested to see what Oberon has to say as well!


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

I wrote to CS at Oberon, asking if they knew about these bags.  Here's the response:

Yes Bernie they are our bags! They've taken the text directly from our site. A bit presumptuous!!

I just replied, asking why those bags have black backs, and the original Oberons don't.  I'll let you all know.

Berni


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, thats really strange that they have black backs, and the bags from the Oberon site have a matching back.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

And the answer, from Don at Oberon:

"Because most recently we started doing all the same color, We used to do Black backs."

So there you have it.  Lucky for me!  And UPS has those wonderful three little words on their tracking site:

OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

A black backside, would have been a deal breaker for me! I'm so glad you got one, with a colored back!


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

It just came- and it's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Pics please!


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Took pictures.....now let's see if I can upload them:

































Fabulous, right?

Berni


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

So beautiful, now thats how a fine handbag should look!
Its making me want one!!!!!


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I ordered the "wild rose" handbag.  I told my husband it would be better than roses for Valentine's day... He was game(now he is covered for another holiday)   
My handbag arrived today.... IT IS REALLY AWESOME.   I'm very happy with the quality


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> So beautiful, now thats how a fine handbag should look!
> Its making me want one!!!!!


It's not only a beautiful bag, it's actually lightweight and practical. Everything I shlep around fit right in. The shoulder straps are just the right length (I HATE when they're too short) and all the pockets are great for organizing one's life (and I certainly need organizing.) This was my Valentine's Day gift- just a little early. And I love that my Oberon cover is the same color but a different design.

There's an article on NBC.com about "IT" bags (those super expensive designer bags) being out. Oberon is in!!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree, Oberon is totally an "it" bag! Made in the USA, does it get any better!!!
Ok, well V day is coming up, lol!


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I am so lusting after one of these bags.  I love "the wave", and being an oceanographer it would be so appropriate. Also, I have a kindle cover in the wave design.  

I am glad to hear that everyone who has one of these loves them.  

E.


----------

